# Behaviour problem- won't stop jumping



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

About a month ago one of my larger Saanen doe yearlings started jumping on me. All. Of. The. Time. She won't stop and it's very painful. I don't know why she suddenly started doing it and I don't know how to get her to stop. 

So far I have tried turning away sharply so she just deflects to the ground and I sometimes have to push her off with my forearm. She jumps if I'm carrying hay (even if there's hay available to her already) but also for absolutely no reason. If I'm in the pen she is jumping on me.

How can I stop this behaviour? 

I'm feeling a little like this guy here --> :GAAH: lol


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Try kneeing her in the sternum when she jumps on you I've used that successfully with dogs goats and even bottle babies.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

My nigerian Dwarves used to jump on me when they were younger. I could never turn my back or bend over without it happening. One was much more persistent than the other. They seemed to be having fun.
Try a water spray bottle. They hate water sprayed on them. Give a command -- Off!! No! or whatever you decide.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I am not sure but I have seen an article about this problem. May be someone
Will remember where. I'll try to find it. Alice


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have done that with our larger dogs before followed with a stern command. At this point I will have to try something like that for sure. She's going to mature into a rather large doe and I can't imagine having her jumping then.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok just hit articles andput in goat jumping on me I saw several articles there. One said to pench her ears & say no or stop it helps.


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh fantastic, I'll look up the articles now. Many thanks 

And thank you for the suggestions as well. I will put them into action right away.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

When my little gals would jump on me I would scream "NO!!!" in my absolute loudest angriest voice, quickly take one step back so that they landed hard on their front feet, then immediately walk forward toward them, pushing their chests with my shins so that they have to take a few frantic backward steps all while yelling "No! No!" I make a big commotion about it, being very stern and very loud, and they remember that I'm bigger than them and need to be respected. I do the same with large dogs and miniature horses and it works well for them, but haven't tried it with large or horned goats. I'm not too fond of the spray bottle, I want them to know that I myself am the one that they need to listen to, not the bottle. And I don't want to have to carry a spray bottle everywhere with me when I need to ensure their cooperation. I'd personally rather give them a sharp flick on the nose or head to get their attention. I'm very strict with them about manners, I'd rather have a goat on the shy side than a dangerous one that doesn't respect people, but I also SHOWER them with love and scratches when they're not being naughty. They aren't shy whatsoever, will cuddle with you for hours, but they know that if Mama has to raise her voice you better act right, she means business!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

For my bucks, I use a riding crop with a big bat on it, (leather flat thing on the end). It makes a lot of noise and I yell "NO" as they get swatted, they quickly learn to stay back. (10 bucks in a separate bldg. from does, and I must smell doe ish!) 

They have quit rushing me whenever I go in to feed or water. They also quit trying to jump on me! Good thing, they are all big dairy bucks! The Alpines and Saanen are 150# + and the Obers are getting good size, too! 

Before anyone gets upset at me hitting them, it makes more noise than pain. It is more the startle factor than anything. If the bucks won't respect me, they can hurt or kill, so, I swat and all is well!


----------



## Westcoaster87 (Feb 6, 2015)

In that situation I certainly wouldn't be opposed to using a riding crop as well. We keep horns on our guys because of very high predation in our area so that is a huuuge concern for me. I have been hit twice very hard in the thigh with horns by this particular goat now so more stern measures are going to be needed. My general rule is that all of the goats are treated very kindly- it makes them kinder. But this is crazy. It also puts my 9 year old daughter at risk.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I am thinking I seen something about putting something on horns of goats. I have myself taped plastic pipes on my goats to keep them from getting their heads stuck in the fence. I have also heard of using tennis balls to cover sharp horns. I have thought of taping a pillow or such to stop larger goats from hurting smaller goats. I thought it may cause them to think twice about using horns. Goats are like humans in that they need to learn good behavior. If they can't then they may need to move on. Thanks


----------

